# The Hells Bay Skate Lives...



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes please...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The cat’s out of the bag now!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks tippy


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Oh, snap


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Base price is $9k. They list low price as a quality. The price seems to be middle of the pack for a microskiff?
Also, that Coast Guard rating tag shows max capacity of 2(?) persons or 229#(!)

Love the seafoam color they used though!



> We’re America’s leading builder of technical poling skiffs.


LOL who fact checks these claims? I thought Chittum was the self proclaimed leaders?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

Looks like Beavertail's website. Does Beavertail own Nano?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> Base price is $9k. They list low price as a quality. The price seems to be middle of the pack for a microskiff?
> Also, that Coast Guard rating tag shows max capacity of 2(?) persons or 229#(!)
> 
> Love the seafoam color they used though!
> ...



It's definitely got HB DNA lol...9k for a 13' bare hull with no motor, no trailer, no platform, no grab bar. Seems pretty high to me, but it is a cool little ride.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Austin Powers approved shag carpeting!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya baby!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

yobata said:


> Austin Powers approved shag carpeting!


Austin Powers can't double haul, obviously.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It's funny that one of the pics on their site is a photoshopped HB brochure pic with Nano on the side of the skiff (the pic on the water in front of the dock). $9k is still too much for that skiff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> It's funny that one of the pics on their site is a photoshopped HB brochure pic with Nano on the side of the skiff (the pic on the water in front of the dock). $9k is still too much for that skiff.


All depends on build quality and materials list as well as market demand. JMHO and I believe in producing an affordable boat and at the same time I believe there are those that are looking for a little more and that’s where the Hells bays and Chittums come in the game.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

9k for that when ECC just released their little boat for 4k or so.

Gonna be a tough sell.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Boatbrains said:


> All depends on build quality and materials list as well as market demand. JMHO and I believe in producing an affordable boat and at the same time I believe there are those that are looking for a little more and that’s where the Hells bays and Chittums come in the game.


Agreed. I should amend my previous post. If the $9k is just for the hull....then that may be a bit much. $9k for a boat, motor, trailer package...more reasonable. I think it's great. I have always loved the Skate. I look forward to see what these guys can do with it.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

FlyCoast said:


> Looks like Beavertail's website. Does Beavertail own Nano?


The web designer was definitely heavily influenced by the BT site - that was among the first things I noticed when it was first presented.

Site similarity and Geographical Location are the only connections between NanoCraft and BT. NanoCraft is privately owned by the original designer of the Skate hull, hence the retained ownership of the molds.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I wish they could somehow name it the Skate.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> I wish they could somehow name it the Skate.....


They probably could if they check into the copyright or perhaps buy the name.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

trekker said:


> 9k for that when ECC just released their little boat for 4k or so.
> 
> Gonna be a tough sell.


The Nano and Skanu are very different animals, but I respectfully take your point. One of each sounds pretty nice, actually.

The Glasser's Wrightwater would be a more fair comparison, though the Nano definitely offers a bit more in terms of Fit & Finish, imho.

A quick look at the recent HB Skate threads speaks to the interest level and acceptability of price point. Chittum sells plenty of boats that fish the same spots as a Gheenoe could take you. Different strokes, and all.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> LOL who fact checks these claims? I thought Chittum was the self proclaimed leaders?


LOL let's also not forget the front page of the website *America's best technical poling skiff*. These claims would give me some hesitation on all of it. Amazing accomplishment since their start in May of 2017!

I do like the hull though. What was the draft of the skate with 2 anglers and gear? Website advertises 3.5.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

jlindsley said:


> What was the draft of the skate with 2 anglers and gear? Website advertises 3.5.


3.5" is pretty accurate.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

jlindsley said:


> LOL let's also not forget the front page of the website *America's best technical poling skiff*. These claims would give me some hesitation on all of it. Amazing accomplishment since their start in May of 2017.


New company formation, you're right - decades of experience designing and building boats large and small behind that claim, though.

Would you west test one if the site said "Halfway Decent Technical Poling Skiffs"? Hahaha


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don’t know how these boats draft so little. My 12x48 aluminum flat bottom with just me, 3 gallons of gas and a 15hp motor drafts 6-7”. Maybe I’m measuring wrong


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t know how these boats draft so little. My 12x48 aluminum flat bottom with just me, 3 gallons of gas and a 15hp motor drafts 6-7”. Maybe I’m measuring wrong


You're not using internet inches.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> You're not using internet inches.


Internet Inches for Draft

Internet FEET for ROLLER Wave Height as you split through w WOT while nary a droplet of moisture comes aboard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

You guys mean to tell me that as a builder... I can sku the numbers to make my product seem superior?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

duppyzafari said:


> Internet Inches for Draft
> 
> Internet FEET for ROLLER Wave Height as you split through w WOT while nary a droplet of moisture comes aboard.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@Smackdaddy53 It's similar to math used car salesmen use, Neil deGrasse Tyson can't even explain it.

Also I notice in almost all skiff photo shoots and demos, the guys on the boat wouldn't exactly be first pick for middle linebacker LOL


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

yobata said:


> Austin Powers approved shag carpeting!


After I worked my ass off removing the old rotted goupy Sea Deck used on my waterman in these same areas I had some bunk carpert hemmed and glued it in place. better than Sea Dek long term imho.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> @Smackdaddy53 It's similar to math used car salesmen use, Neil deGrasse Tyson can't even explain it.
> 
> Also I notice in almost all skiff photo shoots and demos, the guys on the boat wouldn't exactly be first pick for middle linebacker LOL











Just testing some draft numbers on the new skiff.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Just testing some draft numbers on the new skiff.


EXACTLY^^


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

not sure why you guys are bustin his ass. everyone oohs and aahs over the HB version and used ones are not cheap. If you think 9K is too much ok but it looks like a nice small boat.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

devrep said:


> not sure why you guys are bustin his ass. everyone ohs and ahs over the HB version and used one are not cheap. If you think 9K is too much ok but it looks like a nice small boat.


I'm absolutely not bashing, just talking my usual BS. It looks like an awesome little skiff to me.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

devrep said:


> not sure why you guys are bustin his ass. everyone ohs and ahs over the HB version and used one are not cheap. If you think 9K is too much ok but it looks like a nice small boat.


We ooh and ah over the original HB version because before today that was the only version and there was less than 10 built. Pricing aside, I'm excited to see someone get their hands on one of these and really put it through its paces. I wonder if they're at the FS Expo this weekend?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

One distinct difference I just noticed....there is no fuel receptacle on the deck. Is it a permanent cell like the Skate?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

devrep said:


> not sure why you guys are bustin his ass. everyone ohs and ahs over the HB version and used one are not cheap. If you think 9K is too much ok but it looks like a nice small boat.


It's a little spendy, I'm just pissy cause I want one and another boat would cause a major row with my Minister of War and Finance lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

Please allow me to cut in fella’s.
I have it from a good source that this is indeed the original mold being built by the designer as he thinks it should be built. That said, we like Chris Morejohn’s take on his own designs so give this fella a break and see what he does.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm absolutely not bashing, just talking my usual BS. It looks like an awesome little skiff to me.


Just can’t help it can ya?


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> We ooh and ah over the original HB version because before today that was the only version and there was less than 10 built. Pricing aside, I'm excited to see someone get their hands on one of these and really put it through its paces. I wonder if they're at the FS Expo this weekend?


Not at the FS Expo - fingers crossed for next year.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> One distinct difference I just noticed....there is no fuel receptacle on the deck. Is it a permanent cell like the Skate?


Yes, indeed. Access thru the hatch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

duppyzafari said:


> New company formation, you're right - decades of experience designing and building boats large and small behind that claim, though.
> 
> Would you west test one if the site said "Halfway Decent Technical Poling Skiffs"? Hahaha


Did this guy also design the Hell’s Bay Boca Grande ?

I get your point, but either way, it's cheesy. He needs to list his experience/resume and leave out the "America's Best..." marketing BS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

I’m sure his credentials will be noted soon enough!


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

I don’t know if they are purposely lying about draft numbers. 
For whatever reason, as a Caucasian male, I routinely get 3.5” and 6” confused.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

MooreMiller said:


> I don’t know if they are purposely lying about draft numbers.
> For whatever reason, as a Caucasian male, I routinely get 3.5” and 6” confused.


Size of boat, Motion in the ocean.... literally and figuratively, as it relates to this thread. Hahahahaha


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

I've always wanted a Skate, so I'll be following this with interest. The price doesn't sound completely ridiculous if it's built right and comes with a decent trailer and the necessary equipment (platform, fuel tank). That'd put you at about the price of a used HB skate with a new 15hp. 



Shadowcast said:


> One distinct difference I just noticed....there is no fuel receptacle on the deck. Is it a permanent cell like the Skate?


Looks like the rear hatch space is ventilated which would suggest a portable tank back there. Definitely not the setup I would want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

MooreMiller said:


> I don’t know if they are purposely lying about draft numbers.
> For whatever reason, as a Caucasian male, I routinely get 3.5” and 6” confused.


Just spit tea all over the place!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I thought Hann had this mold?


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> I thought Hann had this mold?


Hann Powerboats of Sarasota DID have this mold for a time and produced several NANO hulls during that time. Six went to a lodge in Cuba and a couple stayed here in the states.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

duppyzafari said:


> Hann Powerboats of Sarasota DID have this mold for a time and produced several NANO hulls during that time. Six went to a lodge in Cuba and a couple stayed here in the states.


I remember seeing a yellow one forsale for about 5k. Hann builds good stuff.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> I remember seeing a yellow one forsale for about 5k. Hann builds good stuff.


That yellow one has a crazy history - it was up in South Carolina, if memory serves, but I think someone bought it and brought it back down to Florida. Miami, I think. I could be mistaken on that...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> You're not using internet inches.


I think some guys park their boats on sand bars for photos...just sayin’


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This has a bit of "shady" to me.

The site says they researched, designed and built this hull which simply is not true.

Alain Lacasse is the owner and be was a guy at Bayliner.

Nanocraft boats, LLC is an inactive corporation even though the site says 2018 - he failed to renew the name and now is operating a business illegally. He created the company in 5/2017

Questionable activities right out of the ramp.

Hope someone can prove me wrong.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> This has a bit of "shady" to me.
> 
> The site says they researched, designed and built this hull which simply is not true.
> 
> ...


Alain Lacasse is the proprietor of Nanocraft Boatworks.

His design, his molds, his production, his website.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Not really up to speed on poling skiffs, but, why did HB stop making their version?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

tailchaser16 said:


> Not really up to speed on poling skiffs, but, why did HB stop making their version?


I'm guessing not a lot of market for a $16k skiff that's 13' long.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> This has a bit of "shady" to me.
> 
> The site says they researched, designed and built this hull which simply is not true.
> 
> ...


jeez maybe you should be a democrat with the unsubstantiated accusations...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

duppyzafari said:


> Alain Lacasse is the proprietor of Nanocraft Boatworks.
> 
> His design, his molds, his production, his website.


Are you sure? 100% percent sure?

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...oat-a-specialty-technical-poling-skiff.40504/

Seems to resemble this boat right down to the logo. And Alain did not design this one nor did he build it. Who is the actual designer, I do not know but I would bet Chris Morejohn could tell us.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Since the original Skate came out like in 2009 or 2010....wouldn't it be Tom Gordon when he was with HB or Chris Peterson? Tom is the one who originally introduced me to the Skate at a fly show in Winter Haven.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Friendly observation from somebody who writes copy for a living: As you're seeing, claims like "We're America's leading builder of technical poling skiffs" are off-putting to a large portion of your intended market.

This is a specialized boat for a specialized application, and your prospective customers are pretty knowledgeable. In other words, the only people who will ever even consider buying a $10,000+ 13' technical poling skiff already know the market well enough to know nano isn't its leader. That doesn't mean it's not a great boat. It probably is. But nano is demonstratably not America's leading builder of technical poling skiffs. By saying so, you end up insulting the intelligence and experience of your prospective customers right out of the gate and casting doubt on the rest of your claims. I noticed a similar reaction or two on Facebook too.

No harm meant. But I would consider toning that down a bit. You've got lots of other strong selling points to emphasize without claiming to be something you're not.

And rest assured, nanoCraft doesn't come even close to having the worst web copy among skiff companies. That distinction was recently claimed by BayCraft with this compelling new homepage copy:

_Shallow water fishing is a nice activity that can relax your heart and mind. However, the activity is more rewarding if you actually own a boat instead of renting one. If the boat is yours, there is no need to worry about rental fees and other possible limitations. But before you head out to a fishing boat seller, you must examine some made-to-order service providers. In this case, one company that you can count on is Bay Craft Inc._


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Are you sure? 100% percent sure?
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...oat-a-specialty-technical-poling-skiff.40504/
> 
> Seems to resemble this boat right down to the logo. And Alain did not design this one nor did he build it. Who is the actual designer, I do not know but I would bet Chris Morejohn could tell us.


LOL. Yeah. I'm 100% sure.

You want his phone number? You could pop down from Brandon, this weekend, and I could introduce the 2 of you and even run you out on the river in one of them.

Alain could tell you the entire sordid story on what happened with that yellow Nano and how it ended up all the way in South Carolina.

I appreciate your enthusiasm.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

duppyzafari said:


> LOL. Yeah. I'm 100% sure.
> 
> You want his phone number? You could pop down from Brandon, this weekend, and I could introduce the 2 of you and even run you out on the river in one of them.
> 
> ...


That is awesome duppy, someone knows the whole story.

Thank you for the info and I am man enough to stand corrected.

I wish him well - he does have a cool little boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love these kinds of threads.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I love these kinds of threads.


She is going 7+ pages


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

makin moves said:


> She is going 7+ pages


And fast!


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Seems the also make the direct claim "the most affordable way to get on the water". Clearly unaware of a good old chop strand gheenoe.

I think you could buy a brand new gheenoe, brand new trailer, brand new motor, and $1000 in craft beer to get your classy points back, and still be cheaper than a bare nano hull.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

yobata said:


> Austin Powers approved shag carpeting!


Yah baby yahaa


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hann makes some nice boats they blow them up at DOD bases all over the US lol.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t know how these boats draft so little. My 12x48 aluminum flat bottom with just me, 3 gallons of gas and a 15hp motor drafts 6-7”. Maybe I’m measuring wrong


You know why women are so bad at math?


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Spent several hours in the Nano, on Sunday. It’s super quick, extremely responsive, and incredibly fun.

Full review coming soon.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

zthomas said:


> Friendly observation from somebody who writes copy for a living: As you're seeing, claims like "We're America's leading builder of technical poling skiffs" are off-putting to a large portion of your intended market.
> 
> This is a specialized boat for a specialized application, and your prospective customers are pretty knowledgeable. In other words, the only people who will ever even consider buying a $10,000+ 13' technical poling skiff already know the market well enough to know nano isn't its leader. That doesn't mean it's not a great boat. It probably is. But nano is demonstratably not America's leading builder of technical poling skiffs. By saying so, you end up insulting the intelligence and experience of your prospective customers right out of the gate and casting doubt on the rest of your claims. I noticed a similar reaction or two on Facebook too.
> 
> ...


Was just about to say something similar to this in less detail.

You could talk about it being a proven design or the fact that the builders are experienced without making ridiculous or false claims. It reads like someone hired a budget web developer from India that has zero knowledge of the industry. 

“America’s leading builder of technical poling skiffs?” Come on. In terms of sales compared to Hell’s Bay or East Cape? By buying a mold and producing a demo boat? In terms of design innovations like Chris Morejohn or even Hal Chittum?


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Saw the skiff sitting on the trailer at a marina in Goodland so I took a walk over to check it out and met Alain. Pretty cool little skiff, fit and finish looked good. Spoke with him for quite a while. Like any other builder, things will get tweaked here and there with each boat that is built in the future. All in all, I liked it!


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Islander said:


> Saw the skiff sitting on the trailer at a marina in Goodland so I took a walk over to check it out and met Alain. Pretty cool little skiff, fit and finish looked good. Spoke with him for quite a while. Like any other builder, things will get tweaked here and there with each boat that is built in the future. All in all, I liked it!


A few more.....


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> @Smackdaddy53 It's similar to math used car salesmen use, Neil deGrasse Tyson can't even explain it.
> 
> Also I notice in almost all skiff photo shoots and demos, the guys on the boat wouldn't exactly be first pick for middle linebacker LOL


It's not for fat boys!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Tailer said:


> I've always wanted a Skate, so I'll be following this with interest. The price doesn't sound completely ridiculous if it's built right and comes with a decent trailer and the necessary equipment (platform, fuel tank). That'd put you at about the price of a used HB skate with a new 15hp.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the rear hatch space is ventilated which would suggest a portable tank back there. Definitely not the setup I would want.


It's set up for a portable three gallon tank in the front hatch. Simple and bullet proof.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

jhreels said:


> Seems the also make the direct claim "the most affordable way to get on the water". Clearly unaware of a good old chop strand gheenoe.
> 
> I think you could buy a brand new gheenoe, brand new trailer, brand new motor, and $1000 in craft beer to get your classy points back, and still be cheaper than a bare nano hull.


That's the point. Not a lot of crap like gheenoe guys put on their hulls. Just a clean delivery system to get you where the fish are in very shallow water. I get the point about gheenoe guys needing $1000 worth of beer to be able to fish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2018)

I am not one to say anything bad about someones design so please don’t take this as being negative but rather as advise.
While I see the large vent for the “fuel tank compartment” I don’t like the location of the vent. Gas fumes spread out and down! A portable tank should never be installed in an enclosed compartment. Would be safer with a solid deck “no hatch” and a large opening in the bulkhead for the tank to silide in and out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> I am not one to say anything bad about someones design so please don’t take this as being negative but rather as advise.
> While I see the large vent for the “fuel tank compartment” I don’t like the location of the vent. Gas fumes spread out and down! A portable tank should never be installed in an enclosed compartment. Would be safer with a solid deck “no hatch” and a large opening in the bulkhead for the tank to silide in and out.


I’m glad you pointed that huge vent out. No way in hell I’d go for that.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

duppyzafari said:


> View attachment 44656
> Spent several hours in the Nano, on Sunday. It’s super quick, extremely responsive, and incredibly fun.
> 
> Full review coming soon.


So where is the full review??? Still waiting. I am interested in a Wrightwater 12 but thought you would back all of this up?


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

He gone!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> I remember seeing a yellow one forsale for about 5k. Hann builds good stuff.


Not any more. Russ is closing down shop! He's had enough of the boat industry.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

KurtActual said:


> Also, that Coast Guard rating tag shows max capacity of 2(?) persons or 229#(!)


That leaves me out! My wife has been baking a lot of cake lately cause I'm the taste tester .... and I just tipped the scale at 236lbs!  So I'd have ta lose some weight before I could slip into one of those.....


----------



## Myakka Red (Jan 4, 2017)

Shadowcast16 said:


> So where is the full review??? Still waiting. I am interested in a Wrightwater 12 but thought you would back all of this up?


Howdy Shadowcast16. Please Check out the blog page on www.Duppyflyco.com 
Very informative write up. 
DM me if you have any questions or concerns. Happy to help.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> That leaves me out! My wife has been baking a lot of cake lately cause I'm the taste tester .... and I just tipped the scale at 236lbs!  So I'd have ta lose some weight before I could slip into one of those.....


I could fit into that just fine! ~145 lbs


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Shadowcast16 said:


> So where is the full review??? Still waiting. I am interested in a Wrightwater 12 but thought you would back all of this up?


Hey There!

The full review was published on my site back in January. 

Here's the link:

http://www.duppyflyco.com/blog

Alain has already sold a few Nano 13s and is making more, as we speak - definitely check him out. It's an incredible skiff.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I am going out on a limb here predicting that I will be the next owner of a Nano. A couple of years ago I spent a fair amount of time on a friends HB Skate. I was disappointed when he sold it but being the owner of a newly restored HB Whipray there was no room in my stable for the little Skate. 

Back in December of 18 another friend called me and mentioned that the Skate was alive and well. I was shocked to find that the Nano was being built just a few miles from my house. 

I have spent some time with Alain and several hours in the Nano. It’s almost like a shrunken down version of my Whipray. Simple, clean, great lines and a blast to run. I can’t wait to get it in the spartina marsh on tailing reds.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Backwater said:


> That leaves me out! My wife has been baking a lot of cake lately cause I'm the taste tester .... and I just tipped the scale at 236lbs!  So I'd have ta lose some weight before I could slip into one of those.....


Shit, last time I was 236 I was barely 16. But then I'm 6'3" and played OL in college.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Shit, last time I was 236 I was barely 16. But then I'm 6'3" and played OL in college.


Wait.... I'm 6'3".... What does that mean?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backwater said:


> Wait.... I'm 6'3".... What does that mean?


It means you are still short for your weight.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> It means you are still short for your weight.


I'm tryin to avoid wearing size 38 waist line in my jeans. 36 is scary enough!  I told momma....."_no more cakes!"_


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Wait.... I'm 6'3".... What does that mean?


----------

